# Opel GT at the track



## mcrickman (Sep 10, 2007)

Took the Opel out to the Lubbock Dragway for some street style drag racing.






Charlie


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

What kind of times are you seeing?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Nice to see an electric out with the guys at the track showing what they can do.


----------



## mcrickman (Sep 10, 2007)

dougingraham said:


> What kind of times are you seeing?


There was no timing in the street style drag racing. 

Charlie


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

mcrickman said:


> There was no timing in the street style drag racing.
> 
> Charlie


I understand. Looked like fun. Looked like you won most of your races. I think we have an 1/8 mile strip not to far from where I live. I will have to check it out.


----------



## vmrod (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks great Charlie!

What gear did you start out in?

Did you shift gears while racing?

What was the peak amp draw on yor battery pack?

I'm excited, because in less than 3 months, I will restart work on my Opel. I was able to drive it on test battery pack before I left for vacation. Many new parts have and will be ordered.


----------

